# AJ Fernandez Bombardment



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Most Puff members who've been around for awhile know me to be an unabashed AJF fanatic and I admit to this fact easily! His cigars where and continue to be my go to's for quality and enjoyment! 
@Maxh92 took this reality to a whole new level. Not only destroying another mailbox but, forcing me to bust out another Tupper too store this impressive and awesome AJF Man O War Anthology Sampler!









Such a righteous gift and super appreciated. Thanks so much Brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit..

I always took you for a Ghurkas- swisher kinda guy..Well at least I know now..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hot damn. Good looking smokes. AJ smokes are always a good go to smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Nice hit..
> 
> I always took you for a Ghurkas- swisher kinda guy..Well at least I know now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


LOL...I won't lie, in my early days i was seriously sucked in by the impressive Ghurk bands! Wasn't till actually smoking them that i found out that flashy bands don't mean squat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Glad you like them, man! Next time I'll be sure to throw some Swishers in with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Maxh92 said:


> Glad you like them, man! Next time I'll be sure to throw some Swishers in with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HaHa...The Grapes will give ya a nice sea sickness euphoria but,the Spicey Hot Cinnamon's... Wow!..now those are impressive in that kick to the ballz gut churning sense.. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

*A* *J*olly *F*reakin' hit!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Way to go @ Maxh92 pushed him into a new tupper! That's what I like to see!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice but-kickin Max. Awesome job!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great package! I think it's the first time I've heard a bomb pushed them to add more storage.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Great package! I think it's the first time I've heard a bomb pushed them to add more storage.


I'm sure it happens more than we know..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Great package! I think it's the first time I've heard a bomb pushed them to add more storage.


Lol... soon as i opened the box I knew I was in trouble.... thats what i get for thinking a big ass cooler was gonna be enough! :hammerhead:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> Great package! I think it's the first time I've heard a bomb pushed them to add more storage.


???? I thought for sure you were "that guy" last week! :vs_laugh:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> ???? I thought for sure you were "that guy" last week! :vs_laugh:


I most definitely had to do some clever maneuvering to put everything up lol. I've still got writers cramp from filling out those dots I love to use .
Blessed are we to have first world problems.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice hit, the generosity here is unbelievable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

You guys are some of the most generous folks I've ever seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethernaut05 (Nov 1, 2016)

That's awesome!!! I've too fallen in love w the AJF offerings. Never tried the MoW yet?! You have a suggestion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ethernaut05 said:


> That's awesome!!! I've too fallen in love w the AJF offerings. Never tried the MoW yet?! You have a suggestion?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First, nice Hit.

Suggestions? MANY like the Ruination. I dig the Little Devils and Skull Crushers as well. If you like lighter sticks, the Virtue is done well.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Most Puff members who've been around for awhile know me to be an unabashed AJF fanatic and I admit to this fact easily! His cigars where and continue to be my go to's for quality and enjoyment!
> @Maxh92 took this reality to a whole new level. Not only destroying another mailbox but, forcing me to bust out another Tupper too store this impressive and awesome AJF Man O War Anthology Sampler!
> 
> 
> ...


Well good thing you got a new Tupper my trade lands Monday haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Way Cool!!!


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> I most definitely had to do some clever maneuvering to put everything up lol. I've still got writers cramp from filling out those dots I love to use .
> Blessed are we to have first world problems.


What dots are these that you speak of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Maxh92 said:


> What dots are these that you speak of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're those little colored circle stickers to label things or, you see them a lot at yard sales. I'll shoot you a pm with a pic.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice hit Max! Kid, MOW may be AJ's stepchild, but they ain't the redheaded kind, right? Have yet to find one I don't like.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> They're those little colored circle stickers to label things or, you see them a lot at yard sales. I'll shoot you a pm with a pic.


If you've given yourself over to the darkside or other non-cello'd cigars, wrap that rascal instead. :grin2:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYFG3PU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done @Maxh92 - you've been on a bit of a bombing run lately !


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nicely done @*Maxh92!*


----------

